# Turn ABS light off



## peturarna (May 8, 2004)

I have a faulty ABS sensor on my ´99 MKIV Golf, and I am unable to remove it because the bolt that holds it is stuck. Because of this the ABS light is constantly on. It does not bother me that the ABS is not working and I do not intend to get the sensor replaced. Is there a way to turn off the ABS warning light without fixing the system? Any help would be apreciated, thanks.


----------



## swishersweets59 (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Turn ABS light off (peturarna)*

vag-com?


----------



## peturarna (May 8, 2004)

*Re: Turn ABS light off (peturarna)*

Did some more research tonight and measured the resistance over the two rear ABS sensors. One showed me about 1,2 kilo-ohms and the other about 20 mega-ohms. Am I right that the one with 20 mega-ohms is faulty?
It´s really hard or even impossible to remove the sensor. It´s very stuck and I do not seem to have the right tool to do it. Does anyone know what kind of a tool is used to lose the sensor screw?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Turn ABS light off (peturarna)*

You will probably not be able to turn off the light unless you remove the bulb..... its a fault for a reason, to tell you, if you could turn it off than that would be bad...... lots of sleeezzzy ppl would take advantage of that to not fix things and say everything works...
On active ABS sensors resistance is not so accurate to measure because it changes, the output signal is current... on older passive sensors you could do that where the voltage was the output signal based upon rotational speed.... but either way they are WAY different from each other and that is strange, try rotating the wheel at moderate pace to see if it gets any different... You could be on to the faulty sensor... any liquid wrench or PB plaster to get the sucker out?


----------



## peturarna (May 8, 2004)

*Re: Turn ABS light off (peturarna)*

Measured resistance over all 4 sensors and they all measure 1.2k except the rear right that measures 20M. Ordered a new sensor today for replacement. Only problem will be to remove the old one, it´s terribly stuck. Any advice to remove it would be good.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Turn ABS light off (peturarna)*

Try some PB blaster....... that's what I would do... let it sit, also you may try tapping it with a mallot (side to side), and I MEAN TAP, don't bang the **** out of it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## peturarna (May 8, 2004)

*Re: Turn ABS light off (peturarna)*

Got the new ABS sensor yesterday, bought it from eBay for 20$. Took about 2 hours to remove the old one, it was veeeery stuck. After installing the new sensor I took the Golf for a ride, and after about 10 seconds the ABS warning light dissapeared. So everything works fine now and I am a very happy VW Golf owner.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Turn ABS light off (peturarna)*

hahaha good to hear


----------

